# NFMS Whos going?



## Maryland Ridge Farms (Mar 1, 2009)

Whos going?


----------



## SVFHAY (Dec 5, 2008)

I would like to. No reservations, no pull tickets and if the weather doesn't stay clear I may miss this one.


----------



## Maryland Ridge Farms (Mar 1, 2009)

We are going on Friday, looking at new cattle chutes


----------



## RockyHill (Apr 24, 2013)

would like to, weather will be one big deciding factor.


----------

